# manuals for swift 630 royal



## mikeyp08 (Apr 9, 2009)

hi please could you help bort a swift 630 royal 1996 but no manual with the van so can down load them

mike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Awo again,

someone will be along soon to help you with this one.

Kev.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Mikeyp08,

Unfortunatley the 1996 handbook isn't available electronically, but if you email me your postal address I will send a photocopy of the handbook out to you next week.

Thanks
Andy

[email protected]


----------



## mikeyp08 (Apr 9, 2009)

thankyou very much 

mike


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mikeyp08 and welcome to the forum - with such a quick response, perhaps you would like to consider becoming a subscriber as I see you have used up your 5 free posts.

If you subscribe you are able to benefit from lots of different things, like for instance discounts on ferry fares, insurance and accessories (through www.outdoorbits.com a sister web site) and of course you can keep posting and host your own photographs

You know it makes sense... best of luck anyway and enjoy your motorhome.

Carol


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You are also very polite Mike - which is very nice.  

This leaves you with no option. You will have to subscribe to say thanks to Carol! 8O :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

*me too, me too!*

Hi Andy (SwiftGroup)

Hope you don't mind, but I'll send you my email address too. 
Can I have a photocopy too please?  
Many thanks in advance.

Nice thread MikeyP08..... and good choice of MH....

john
(Fellow 1996 Swift Royale 630 LE Happy Owner!-)


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Grout20
That's no problem just drop me an email,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do these discounts apply to Calmac ferries too?

Kev.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

You cheeky monkey Kev :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not in the least, off to Arran this afto, and despite my dashing good looks and magnetic personality, I have not yet acquired my walking on water permit, unlike some on here :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

So does it apply and if so how do we claim it?

Kev.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

With such a modest and shy personality Kev I'm surprised you've found the courage to ask 8O :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I know if I have a fault, it's that I'm flawless in every way.

But an answer wouldn't go amiss.

Kev.


----------



## mikeyp08 (Apr 9, 2009)

thankyou for all your help
mike


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Andy (SwiftGroup)

Copy of the 1996 Handbook received from you.

*MANY THANKS* .... much appreciated  

cheers f'now

john


----------



## mikeyp08 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Andy
got the manual you sent me

many thanks
mike


----------

